# Used the urinal with a guy at the sink 6 feet away!



## ripvanwinkle (Sep 3, 2006)

Had way too much coffee this morning then went to the gym for my workout. Naturally I had to make several trips to the toilet. It's usually very quiet when I go (yes, I plan it that way!) but today was busy for some reason.

Well, there I am just about to go when a guy comes bounding up to the sink, humming no less, and starts to take the longest time combing his hair. Guaranteed showstopper! And it's a dilemma because I think I will seem weird if I duck into a stall and even weirder standing there not going. But I did the mental long-multiplication trick and it worked.

I hope when I start CBT soon that I will learn how to stop the anxiety when it begins instead of relying on tricks.


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

man i ****ing hate urinals, maybe some day they will all have those big seperators between each one.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

the urinals at school are nice, there's a bit of a fivide between the sinks.
However the urinals don't have a seperator, but there's a not fo them, and you can go far in them...anyway
but urinals can become a bother, espically if you really have to go.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

good job.. I couldn't do it... that coffee will sure make you go.. hehe


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Way-2-Go! :lol 

Seriously though, Congrats! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geez, anything with caffeine will make you go!
I am still getting the hang of "letting loose" when the toilets aren't flushing.

There are times where I would like to put paper in to muffle the noise :lol.


----------



## moejo (Aug 29, 2005)

I have no problem at all with urinals, even if someone is in the next urinal. 

But doing a #2 is difficult with others in the restroom. My butt locks up like I was in a prison shower. I guess I'm afraid they may hear splashes or farting.


----------

